# Avon PD



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone know if they are hiring?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

When they get to your name on the list, how do they get in touch with you? "Hello? Avon calling." Sorry. Had to throw a joke in there. I dunno, but they have a really messed up website.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

No one knows?


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

> Anyone know if they are hiring?


Hey *****, Avon hires reserves first off the list and if they like you they'll make full time. They are a clicky PD and like townies.Good luck!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

The town next to it is hiring, Holbrook. 2 full timers... i got a card a few weeks ago but already have a FT LEO job. Good luck!


----------

